# Grooming Pics



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a coupld pictures of standards that are groomed at the salon I work at, both groomed by my manager.

Dutch clip. This dogs son is cut into Gunther's cut, and Gunther's picture was actually given to my manager as a reference. This was before I was even on the forum, I didn't give them the reference.









Lamb cut done on a HUGE standard by my manager. This dog died recently of liver cancer.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What type of cut are you looking for? Unique or the norm?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> What type of cut are you looking for? Unique or the norm?


Maybe both?? Not sure - I have the 2 so I am open.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I just did a couple of very cute lil 'teddy bears' yesterday:








both are mini poodles

and this is Lukas, who belongs to Jaks grandad, in a *short* lamb trim (they don't brush him, so it means there's only minimal knotting when he comes in for his next groom!)








*note, his tail is still growing out from an incident with his previous groomer..... lol!*

Personally I am loving the hair that Paris has at the mo, but it'd be a bit much for many people.... I love the look of the 'modern' (essentially a lamb trim, but with a bit more hair and flare!) and in turn the german trim I like too (essentially the modern, but with shaved ears and tail) though at the moment we're working on something more in line with a 'desi' trim....

lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

FD, those are my two favorite trims too! (The Modern and the German.)


----------

